# SINGLE FET



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm hoping to start my first FET later this month.  Our first fresh IVF resulted in 4 embies - 2 almost perfect ones put back (BFN though) and 1 good enough to freeze.  I've heard the "it only takes one" line a million times, but has anyone actually had a BFP from a single FET.

Yours hopefully

Lil


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Lil 
I'm having my only frostie thawed on Thurs nice to know I'm not the only person with one!!
Good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Merse

I will be keeping everything crossed for you on Thurs.  I hope all goes well and you're PUPO by the end of the week.
      

Lil xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi

I also have only one frostie! - we are hopefully having it transferred on Friday - 4 days and counting! my only worry is about it surviving the thaw.

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Mandellen

Can't believe we three are all in the same boat just now.   I'll been crossing everything for you too on Fri.   Like you, my only reall worry is about my wee   surviving the thaw.   It's a lot to ask of them, but I'm sure the clinic's would'nt put them through it if they didn't think they had a chance.

Are you having your treatment abroad?   That must add a bit of extra stress with all the travelling too.   Wishing you all the best for Friday.
      

Lil xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow three of us!!! I'm so scared of the thaw just thinking about Thurs makes me feel sick!!! I've had such a run of bad luck that I'm not getting my hopes up to much, but my clinic have a 70% thaw rate??
Good luck to you both!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I wish u all good luck. Myself included. All we need is 1 & am just as scared as u ladies that i don't have enough


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck to quiet storm 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

I had my lining scan today - 10mm which I was really pleased with  -full steam ahead for our little frostie to go back on friday.

Hope evryone having a good day

Mandellen xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey girls,

I have 1 blastie in my tum at present   i had 2 frosties but only 1 survived ...


All the best to you all!!!      would be great to see lots of BFP's from single FET xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Mandellen,

good on you. Roll on Friday


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Vino 
Mandellen great lining!! Mine was 6.1 last Thurs morn so hopefully it should be thickening up nicely!!
xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Mandellen - That lining is fab      xxx

Quitestorm, LIL41 - Lots & lots of    for you girls xxx

Merse1 - Lots of    for thurs xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mandellen that's great news.   Roll on Friday.   

Quiet Storm - good luck to you hun with everything.   

Vino - good luck with the   hope all goes well.  When do you test?   

Merse - Thursday's nearly here hun.   

Lil xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry Vino, just read your history.  My God you've been through the mill.  Your determination to success is an inspiration.  I've got everything crossed for you for the 19th.

Lil xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Lil- test day is the 19th   so not too far away.  Yeah my history is pretty pants shall we say  but as you've prob gathered i'm very determined & shall we say stubborn & will not let things beat me  
I think this go is a BFN, due to the way i'm feeling now, my AF pains really are AF pains & bang on time when i would usually get them, tum is bloated too......so i am already planning my next fresh cycle!!! Nutter i know but its what keeps me going.

I really hope your treatment works hun (& the rest of you) it can work so we must think like that     


xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Vino - hope your AF stays away hun, but I totally understand how you feel when you say you're already planning your next cycle.  I suppose that's why I've be so frustrated waiting on this FET 'cos I don't really feel too hopeful about a single FET and I just want to move on with my next cycle too.  I've not got much time left with being an old git an' all, but we're determined if this FET doesn't work then we'll have one last fresh cycle.  

I wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment too and hopefully we won't have to worry about having another IVF cycle 'cos these FETs will work. 

Merse - good luck for tomorrow.  Keep us posted hun.  

      

Lil xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Mersei- I hope all goes well today


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for your good wishes my e2 and progesterone are OK to go ahead tom.  
Good luck to you all 
xxxxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm worried and i have more than one frostie available now whether or not they thaw safely or not is a whole other thing.  I am so worried on whether i should see if i can push my RE to implant more than the two he's going to implant with hopes that it will maximize my chances.  I want so badly for this to work for me this time around.  I have no more opportunities with my insurance.  My employment offers two insurances and i used my one try already with one and this is my second try with the other insurance which is also one lifetime try so i need desperately for this to work this time.  I have 9 frosties to use so i've just been battling daily with whether i should ask for at least 3 embies to be implanted.  My Dr. is really against putting back more than 2.  I want to maximize my chances but am scared of multiples at the same time.  

I'm wondering if when he thaws out the first two will he be able to tell if they will take or not and will he then be able to say ok these two aren't of good quality so lets put in one more.  I don't know just nervous.  What mm should your lining be at transfer time?  Please any feedback would be great and i'm trying to stay relaxed and positive.  I've been taking BC pills and Aygestin and got a call after bw yesterday saying everything looked good and i could stop the aygestin but continue BC.  I'll be starting my Lupron inj. on next Tuesday and my journey will begin.  Transfer date is April 14th.  Any    thoughts and advice would be wonderful and good luck to all of you ladies.  My prayers go out to you.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well girls it thawed and am PUPO as we speak! It was frozen at two cells and was four cells by the time they put it back! They said we couldn't hope for anything more so am really pleased!
Mandellen good luck for tom 
Latsan I think unless you are over 40 they can only put to back, good luck! 
Hope everyone else is doing OK?
xxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Merse1 -      Yippeeeeeee welcome to the wait!!!!!!  I hope your little embie comes on leaps & bounds    

Latasan - As merse1 says you need to be over 40 to get 3 implanted in this country. However i was just reading about a lady who had treatment in India ( on a thread somewhere on FF, i literally just came across it) & she has had 6 put in       OMG 6!!!!!!!!!  


xxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Merse1 thanks for your response.  I'm only 34 will be 35 in August so i guess that counts me out.  I just got a call from my Drs office today with my test results from my physical and they said everything was good except for my cholesterol was a bit high and my prolactin level was high.  I had an issue with that the first time around(prolactin level) and they had me go take an MRi to see if i had some kind of tumor or something.  Well, i didn't.  I'm wondering if that could have been a cause for my first attempt not to work.  Anyhow it's soo much stuff involved.  I just want to focus on trying to eat better and do some exercising like walking or something to help lower my cholesterol and then go from there.  This is all so nerve racking.  I will keep you ladies posted on my progress..

Talk to you soon.


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

my dd is a product of single natural FET. so things do happen and i am a perfect example. 
All the best for the waiters.    
PS i had absolutley no symptoms of pregnancy wahtsoever.


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Merse, congrats on a successful thaw and transfer. You've no idea how big the smile is on my face right now (and I don't mind admitting that I've got tears welling up too). Good luck with everything hun I'm so happy for you.
      

Latlasan, I was given the option of having 3 put back, but only because I'm over 40. In the end however we decided on 2 (and our Consultant agreed) as the prospect of a multiple birth (although not too daunting when your trying to conceive) would be considerably more risky for me at my age. Just concentrate on a good diet, some light exercise and most of all try to stay positive. Good luck with your treatment. 

Judy, well now I am in tears. You're our biggest inspiration so far. Thanks for sharing this with us, it certainly gives me a lot more hope. 

Mandellen - got everything cross for you today. I hope everything goes well. 
      

Vino, how are you, still hanging in there I hope.
      

Hi Quiet Storm, hope you're well too. 

Lil xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Merse1--I am so happy, welcometo the 2ww.

Lil41-Am fine, just rested today.At least since it's only 1 day post transfer, am not that worried. I suppose thepressure starts when it's about 9 days & i start to knicker watch.lol
Are u definately starting FET this month ?


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Quietstorm - You keep on resting honey  I'm 8 days on now  & boy is it driving me insane  even though i think its failed  Oh the wait, the joys!!!!  All the best & lots of     xxx

Lil - Lots of    for you too xxxx

Hi to everyone else

Lots of babydust coming our way......................


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know that we are home and our little frostie is snuggled up safely!

Hope everyone ok and I will catch up over the weekend.

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mandellen -  on a successful thaw. Glad to hear your home safe and sound. Take it easy over the weekend. Lots of  

Vino - stay strong hun, it's not over yet!  

Quiet Storm - I know what you mean about 'knicker watch'. Just rest for now and try to relax. Yep, I'm defo trying this month. Bit worried about how things will fall with the Easter weekend coming up. Having an unmedicated FET, so start using the ovulation preditor kit Mon/Tues (will need to check again with clinic).  

For all our  - here's some extra        and  

Lil xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mandellen thats great news!!! 
Thanks everyone for your good wishes!!
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got a question!! Last night and this morn I've had some shooting pains on my left side and slightly down my leg has anybody else experienced this? I'm wondering if its my ovaries comming back to life as I'm no longer on buserelin Nothing on my right though??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Its looking like another BFN for me girls so i think i'm out of the race (again).
I have brown/pink discharge now (sorry tmi   ) & when this happens AF usually starts pronto. I have been PG before so i know my body too well, enough to tell its all over.  So here i am actually having a well earlt glass of Vino, thats how much i know its not worked.

Here we go on another fresh cycle    I think IVF is all i know how to do!

Good luck girls.......lets see some BFP's coming through xxxxxx

Merse1 - Sorry i can't help on the shooting pains   xx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Mandellen, how many millimeters should your uterine lining be?


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Sorry didn't manage to catch up yesterday but I was so ill. From late morning I had a really really bad headache and was being sick on and off all day, felt faint and dizzy. Do you think that it could be anything to do with my little frostie? Could it have been a possible implantation result? I felt like this when I was pregnant with my DS about 4 dpt (he was a 3 day embryo) so with this one being a 6 day and feeling like this a day after transfer - could it be a good thing.

Latlassan - My lining was 10mm on Monday (transfer was friday) and I was advised by my Clinic that at that stage anything over 8mm was good. Hope this helps.

Take care and will catch up later

Mandellen x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

vino- hows the bleeding today? has it got any better? hope so, if not id have another gargle with the wine tonight, why not!
                                  hope your feeling ok today, christina x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Christina - Its slowed up a bit which i know can be a good sign but i really think the only reason its slowed up a bit is because of the HCG trigger shot i had on friday.  I can but hope but i think its still a BFN  

Only time will tell, i hate the waiting for the enevitable    what i need is a blinkin miracle  

Thanks for asking how i am xxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Vino, how are you today? Could you be having implantation bleeding? It's still early days hun. I know the waiting's a nightmare but hang in there.   

Mandellen, sorry you're feeling so pants. Not having been PG before I can't really help you with your symptoms. The 2WW is such a crap time - all we do is knicker watch and analyse every twinge we have. Stay strong.    

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi ladies

Spotted this thread as maybe in the future I will also be having 1 embryo transferred as I had prem twins last year and its not recommened to have 2 put back next time  

Anyway, just wanted to say loads of     to all on the 2ww.

Vino - Having just read your profile, I just wanted to say I am thinking of you. You really have been through it havn't you    

Alison


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone i hope you dont mind me gatecrashing,ive been on the boards now for a few weeks. ive just had a failed attemt at fet using donated embryos. we have 2 frosties left and are due to have our last attempt in may and im scared stiff they wont survive the thaw. we started off having 5 1 didnt survive and 2 were put back. so now all our hopes are on the last 2 so im really wishing that at least 1 survives.
good luck to you allxxx sue


----------



## daphne08 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm also in  the same boat. Just had a BFN but have 1 frozen embryo - will it ever survive the thaw and what chance of it being successful if 2 excellent graded ones failed??!! 

There does seem to be some positive FF stories relating to the use of frozen embies but after so much failure a BFP seems far from reach....

D
xxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Daphne, i'm sorry to hear about your Bfn.  I will be starting on my shots this Tuesday and this will be my first FET.  My first ET didn't work so i'm really scared right now.  Where your Embies at Blast stage?  I have 9 embies froze at blast so we'll see how many survives and if i get a BFP.  My RE said he'll only transfer 2 being as though i'm only 34 but i really wish he would transfer 3.  I guess i'm thinking that would maximize my chances but he says that i wouldn't matter because if the two are going to take then they'll take.  I'm just sooo nervous and scared.  I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed.  I have my transfer on April 14th.

I wish all you ladies luck.


----------



## daphne08 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks latlasan, I've been having ICSI with DE in Spain. The Embie was at 3 cell stage on day 2 but they said that it was good enough to freeze! Who am I to question.....? Hope everything goes very  ery well with your FET. Scared just seems to be par for the course! I'm 42 and have (in previous cycles) had 3 embies transferred but still BFN's. I do think its up to luck, positive mental attutude and lots of courage. All the best.....take care.  

D
xxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for your respsonse Daphne.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.  I've been trying to conceive for at lease 10 years, married 11 at the end of this month so i'm long overdue.  What a journey.  I think my next step may be to look into adoption maybe.


----------



## sc00by27 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Vino* said:


> Only time will tell, i hate the waiting for the enevitable  what i need is a blinkin miracle


hi all

We started our second cycle 16 days ago at HH, and had 2 frosties. We lost one of them on the thaw, it had hatched prior to freezing so was even more fragile than it would normally have been. We were quite disappointed as we knew the 1st cycle failed using 2 embryo's, however we counted our blessings just to be in a position where we could have another go.

The second one, just about pulled through, although we were not given much hope as it was quite damaged, but had shown signs of recovery in the hours following the thaw. The decision was made to put it back anyway " just in case "

We tried out best to keep to normality, expecially given the low chances with the remaining one. We decided today to test, curiosity got the better of us as AF had not arrived. We tested at 1pm on the day before test day ( not a good idea ), and got an instant BFP . Again we retested with a different brand, non digital, and again, the same result, BFP

Fingers crossed everything is ok, and we have booked our scan in a few weeks.

Just dont ever give up hope, I appreciate some of you who have been through this extremely distressing and stressful process a number of times, but just when your not expecting it, little miracles CAN and do happen.

Kind regards and best wishes, we have our fingers crossed for you.

Rob


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Scooby27, very encouraging because i sit here reading these threads with 9 frozen blast and i get so freaked out when i hear that women have had 2 implanted and they didnt take.  I then want to go beg my Dr to put back three but like it happened with you and some others it only takes ONE.  Congratulations and i hope all goes well with your BFP.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Rob - Wow!!!!!!  What a great story     

Thanks for sharing that you have somewhat boosted my confidence  

I wish you all the best for the future xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hi everyone hope you are all well. 
rob great for you xx
vino how are you todayxx
sue


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Scooby27--Congrats to a healthy 9 months

latlasan--I totally agree with u.

Vino--I am still hoping for the best, keep your chin up.

I am really starting to freak out with all these stories. One min I feel preg, the next, i don't. I know it is still very early days & my mind is just playing games.

I got my invoice from my clinic on Friday, haven't opened it yet.it seemed very quick considering Et was on Thursday. Anyway, I am really praying & hoping that there will be lots of BFPs over the month of March.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Sue & Quietstorm  

I'm still hanging in there, by a very thin thread i think   brown stuff has gone but i really do think the HCG trigger is just holding it off  

It really does do your head in doesn't it?  I actually do have a few feelings where i think...hmmmmmm....maybe i could actually be PG  But i don't think i am  

Hope you are both well??

xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya vino, i know that you mean about having thoughts that it may have worked. i had the samesort of symptoms as loads of women that do get a bfp
i got to day 15 without af and all af pains stopped on day 12 i had been testing since day 9 and got a bfn all the way through. otd was day 15 bfn my clinic told me to test again day 18 still a bfn got af 3 days later 2 days after stopping pessaries. i got really worried thoug cause i had loads of clear strechy cm just before af. tmi sorry.
my thoughts are with you hun you really deserve a bfpxxxxxxxx


----------



## daphne08 (Feb 24, 2008)

latlasan said:


> Thanks for your respsonse Daphne. I'll keep you posted on my progress. I've been trying to conceive for at lease 10 years, married 11 at the end of this month so i'm long overdue. What a journey. I think my next step may be to look into adoption maybe.


Hi latlaslan. Seems like we're in a similar boat - I've been ttc since getting married 9 years ago. You're dead right, it should be our turn sometime soon. We've considered adopting but I'm getting to a ripe age at 42 to start with all the red tape. If I'm really honest I really want our baby! Are you currently having treatment? Having just had the BFN and waiting for AF I'm not too sure what to do next...have some surgery to try and increase my chances then have our one and only FET in summer or just go for it and try to have another round of DE. Decisions decisions??!

Let me know how you go on..... 

D
xxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Daphne08- Yes i am having treatment.  I've been taking BCP now for like 3 weeks.  I had bw today and they said everything looked good and I'll start my Lupron injections on tomorrow once a day then while continuing BCP's.  Then i stop the BCP's on Friday and continue the Lupron then i go back in on next Wednesday for baseline ultrasound and bw.  Then on the 27th i'll start Estrace while continuing Lupron.  Then on the 29th bw, 31st ultrasound and bw, April 3rd ultrasound and bw and 8th ultrasound and bw and stop the Lupron and then the 9th i start Progesterone injections the 11th blood test and then on the 14th thaw and transfer.  PLEASE GOD    .

That's my schedule.  I was thinking of doing accupuncture too like the last week in March at least once a week up until the transfer.  If anything it will have me relaxed.


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, you lot have been busy.

Rob, thanks for sharing your news with us.  Another inspiration.  Good luck with everything.   

Vino, how are you doing?  Hope you're still hanging in there.  

Merse, Quiet Storm and Mandellen, hope you've all had a restful weekend.  

Hi Latlasan, wow that's a lot of drugs.  So glad I'm doing an unmedicated, I don't know if I could keep up with all of that.  I've been having some reflexology this tim round, just to destress me tho.  Have to say it's lovely at the time.  

Hi Alison, Sue and Daphne.  Looks like we're all playing the waiting game just now.     we all have our own little miracles to share.

Lil xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all hope your all doing well?? Any of the 2ww have any symptoms yet?
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Hope that you are all well.

I am feeling unwell again today, sick, light headed and shatttered! Thankfully have not been sick since Saturday (an horrendous day!).

Really sorry for no personals at the moment but not 100% today - will catch up soon but am thinking of you all.

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

No symptoms at all. Just waiting, hoping & praying


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Quiet storm - I've just noticed your ticker - your anniversary one - DH & I will also be celebrating our 6th Wedding Anniversary this year (on the 7th Sept) - what date is yours? It must be close?!!

It looks as if our children are similar ages too! (My DS was 2 at end Nov)

This 2 ww is so frustrating isn't it? I just wish that maybe our hair could turn blue or something to tell us if we are pregnant!!!!

Take care

Mandellen xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No symptoms here either feeling like its failed  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

I have AF pains, had them for days   so not sure whether having no symptoms is just as bad as having AF symptoms   

I actually do think mine has failed   to the point where i have some vino chilling for tomorrow (test day) xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Vino I had AF pain both times I got a BFP I think a lot of people do!  xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

I did when i was PG too but this time its different AF pains    we annalise sooooo much don't we?  
Still don't have AF so i'm hoping it could actually have worked!!! I'm not that lucky though   can't believe i test tomorrow  

How are you coping?? xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes we do! Good luck for tomorrow!  
Basically I'm not coping I feel very negative about it I think its my way of protecting myself as really this is prob the end of the road for me, as my clinic don't advise anymore treatment. If you read my signature that'll explain why!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Merse1 - I'm so sorry they have said no more   have you thought about using a different clinic to see if they'd offer anything different??  

I really hope this works for you hun      you so deserve this xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

vino- cant believe your still hanging in there, im really excited for you for test day tomorrow its a good result you,ve done really well holding out for test day. not like impatient me i was testing since day 5 lol,
                        good luck x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I have thought about getting a second opinion but not sure where to go really
xxx


----------



## daphne08 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. Thanks for all your kind words...it does help.

latlasan - gosh...what a regime, but its got to be done. I wish to well. I also tried acupuncture and it did make me relaxed but ran out of money now that we are paying for treatment abroad. Could do with winning the lottery so money was no problem!

vino - Good luck with test tomorrow....    

merse1 - I'm with Vino here, I'd look to another clinic for advice. You may have already explained in previous messages (but as new to site!) ... are you using your own eggs? I've tried 4 times with my own, but my clinic in the UK basically said that my eggs are duff now I'm 42, have endo, mild PCOS, small adenomyosis in uterus wall and a suspected hydrosalpinx in one tube! So they suggested DE, which is the current situation for me.

Best wishes to you all.  

D
xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

BFN for me girls   just have to wait for AF then i can get on with the fresh new cycle this month.

Good luck to all   xxxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

oh vino no words are gonna help you but im really sorry for youxxxxxxxxxx love sue


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm so so sorry Vino. Nothing I can say will help but I'm thinking of you.  xxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Vino- Am so sorry . It really make sit harder with each BFN.

Merse1--I wish u a BFP, but like u am really starting to think negative. It is so hard with the waiting.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Quiet Storm I just wish I felt different or had twinges just something!!!!!!!!!! How do you feel??
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't posted on this thread before but I just wanted to give you, Vino a mental hug hun - so sorry.

Angie

XX


----------



## daphne08 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Vino

So sorry.... sending you warm wishes and hugs ...... Try to keep positive   and look forward to the next cycle. 

Merse 1 & Quiet Storm - Good luck and take care   

D
xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Vino, I'm so sorry.   Take time to get over this disappointment and get strong and positive again for next cycle.        

Lil xxxxxxxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Merse1, like u, I have no symptoms what so ever & I am trying to remain positive, but mentally, I am preparing myself for the worse.

I haven't even gotten round to buying a preg test yet, I will do so next week Tuesday online to get to me maybe for Thurday/ Friday ( so that will be 14-15 days).

My official test date is this Sunday, but I will ride it out & hope for the best.

When do u test ?


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi girls,

i am officially on the 10day wait. i had my et on Tuesday.  my one blast defrosted very well and had started re hydrating by the time they put it back. Rested quite well all day. found it more difficult yesterday as my ds became very needy, so lots of picking up and cuddling. (what could i do!) So i hope i didn't over do it. 
I feel really tired. i expect from all the emotion this takes.

Quiet storm. stay positive(easier said than done) with a blast you test 10 days after et (sorry if you know that) If only we could look through a magic ball, all this waiting is enough to drive you  . The lister told me, i had half the chance of a natural cycle. which means about 25-30%. but someone has to be successful, so it might as well be us!

Anyway, good luck everybody.
LOL
Angela


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Quietstorm I test a week today!!! I've been getting period aches rather than pains since yesterday which is pretty normal for me so not holding out much hope!!! 
Finlay Fox   hope you manage to keep sane in your 10 dw xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

merse,
i had af type  ache /pains from 1/2 way through my 2ww last time and i was pregnant. They just might be your uterus stretching...hang in there!


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

This 2ww is driving me loopy! It doesn't help that I have been feeling sick and dizzy for a few days now and DS is also a real Mummys boy and wants lots of cuddles at the moment which is lovely but he is just over 2 years old and very heavy!!

My official test date is next friday (28th) but I know that as usual I won't be able to hold out that long! Monday is my parents wedding anniversary and I will be 10dpt (hatching blast) so that day is calling to me to POAS!!

Anyway, dinner is almost ready - DH is well trained now!!! so will catch up again later.

Take care

Mandellen xxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Mandellen, hello you said that you had hatching blast transfered?  what is the difference in them being hatched.  Not sure what that means.  I have 9 5-day blast and they'll thaw 2 at a time but why did they decide to hatch yours and what is that exactly?


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Angela -  on your transfer and  with your 10 day wait.

To everyone else on their 2WW        

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - can I join you please?  I know some of you from the other threads and know that Mandellen and Quiet storm have gone on to have BFP's so far.

I have just spoken to my clinic and out of my 4 frosties, only one of them has survived today and apparently it is not very good quality.  Am not feeling too positive about the outcome but am having it put back this afternoon nonetheless.  I was told that it has gone from 8 cell to 5 cell - does anyone know what this means?

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all, sorry I haven't posted for a while.

First of all  to Mandellen and Quiet Storm on your . Wonderful news and a huge inspiration to everyone. Take care girls and I wish you all the best.

Tiger, I'm sorry 3 of your frosties didn't make it, but 1 has. My frostie was defrosted yesterday too. I only had 1 so you can imagine the state I was in yesterday morning. The Embryologist reassured us though that it had survived. It too was an 8 cell when frozen but apparently they can afford to lose up to 50% of their cells and still remain viable. Ours only lost 1 and seemed to be doing OK. They certainly seemed very positive about things. It's now snuggled up where it should be with me and I'm now on the dreaded 2WW. Please don't lose hope and good luck with everything.

Lil xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lil

Looks like we are in the same boat!! the embryologist also told us that it was still 'viable' but she didnt seem too convincing hence all my stressing - is it possible then for them to continue dividing even if they've already lost cells??

Cath x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Lil & Cath, i am rooting for you ladies


----------



## sc00by27 (Sep 18, 2007)

LIL41 said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't posted for a while.
> 
> First of all  to Mandellen and Quiet Storm on your . Wonderful news and a huge inspiration to everyone. Take care girls and I wish you all the best.
> 
> ...





sc00by27 said:


> hi all
> 
> We started our second cycle 16 days ago at HH, and had 2 frosties. We lost one of them on the thaw, it had hatched prior to freezing so was even more fragile than it would normally have been. We were quite disappointed as we knew the 1st cycle failed using 2 embryo's, however we counted our blessings just to be in a position where we could have another go.
> 
> ...


sorry for the re-post. we were in the same position, we went from 22 eggs, 15 viable, 15 fertilised, 8 made it to day 3 ( we failed on the fresh cycle ) 4 made it to day 5, and 2 were frozen at day 6.

We lost one on the thaw and the other one was pretty badly damaged...........but it worked...........we have our 6 week scan in 4 days....so dont give up hope.

good luck.

rob xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Tiger, I'd like to think that both our embies are dividing away just now. Our Embryologist was really very positive about our embryo going back even though it had lost a cell. She did say up to 50%, so I think yours has got as much a fighting chance as ours. If they can surviving freezing and thawing then they're already little fighters. 

Thanks Rob for the post, I remember reading about you earlier. Hope everything's going really well and good luck with the scan.   

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Lil and Rob

Am slightly confused though? maybe you can help.... when my embryos were frozen, I think it was day 2, as they were thawed and replaced yesterday does this mean it was a 3 day embryo?? am getting confused between days, cells and grades!!!

How are you feeling today?  Im just taking it easy and trying to be 'normal' ha, ha!!

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry Tiger can't help there.  I was too hopeless yesterday to ask what stage mine was at (but I think it was day 3 before it was frozen as it wasn't quite good enough to freeze on day 2).  I only know it had 8 cells and I'm hoping there's a few more by now.

Everything was crazy with panic yesterday morning, worrying if it would survive the thaw.  After that I was too overwhelmed by DH fussing about (which really is not like him).  Today's been quite a normal day - off work, but did some washing and went to lunch with Mum (she doesn't know about our little secret yet).  Back to work on Monday and hopefully that will distract me until test day.  I know I'll probably go insane before then, but I'll try not to get too paranoid.

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Lil

Me too, back in work next Monday so have the next few days off and as Im used to being so phsycial around the house and with my dd I have to keep stopping myself from doing things as I keep 'forgetting' im not supposed to be lifting etc... Am looking forward to work next week as it will take my mind off things (slightly!).  What day do you test?  I tested one day early last time around as the stress was making me sick, couldnt hold off another day but not sure this time around (providing AF doesnt show up)?

Cath x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

it's a bfn for us. 

good luck everybody else.
LOL
Angela xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

finlay foxy - am so sorry to hear about your bfn.  Big hugs to you. Take Care x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me too BFN  xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Again merse1 - I am so sorry to hear of your result - I know it is heartbreaking.  Big hugs to you too.

x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Finlay Foxy and Merse - I'm so sorry it hasn't worked this time.  Stay strong and   to you both.

Tiger, how are you today?        

Lil xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lil

Im feeling suprisingly ok today - last night I felt really sick but I think it was just the stress of the last few days but today I feel normal - no twinges, nothing - dont know if that is a bad sign or whether its early days yet?? How about you?

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Cath

Yes I'm fine too - bored to tears tho.  Think I'll need to put a movie on as I'm doing too much pottering around.  Trying to remain positive whilst not getting your hopes up - not easy is it?  Take care.    

Lil xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Finlay Foxy and Merse, I am really sorry.


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry Finlay and Merse to hear about your negatives.  Did you ladies have just one embie to transfer?  I'll be praying for you ladies.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies

This 2ww is horrid - I go through phases of being really positive and then being very negative - so confused.

Lil - have you had any symptoms yet?  I was having some sharp twinges like stretching/af pains but for the last day or so nothing - keep feeling my boobs to check for soreness but nothing as yet - I think it is still to early to be analysing as if i remember correctly I didnt get these symptoms until a day or two before I tested positive last time so will just have to be patient a while longer!!

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Cath

I know what you mean about the symptoms.  I'm doing the same as you - had some AF cramping type pains yesterday and felt a little sicky but I think I'm just over-analysing things, can't help it though.  Today I just feel like 'normal'.  Did some housework today, nothing too strenuous - don't want to overdo things, but don't want to wrap myself in cottonwool either.  Don't feel aspositive today as I did the first few days.  Oh well, we'll just have to wait it out.  

      

Lil x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Cath & Lil, I wish u the best. I know the stress of the 2WW.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks quietstorm - cant remember if you said you had any symptoms on your 2ww?

Lil - I too have been feeling a bit sick in the mornings and evenings and have been 'off' my food but I think this is totally down to stress - had a lot of af pains yesterday (especially in my back) and have had tingling boobs - my dh reminded me that during my last 2ww I also complained of af pains in my back - the only positive sign so far - so am hoping but not pinning all my hopes on it. Back in work today and looking forward to some 'normality'!

Mandellen and Latlasan - how are you both?

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Tiger, how was first day back at work?   Mine was busy as usual.   Like you I had a lot of AF pains on Sun (esp Sun night in bed) but nothing yesterday.   Stomach just feels like a huge balloon waiting to burst at the moment.   In a moment of weakness we had a 'chippy' dinner last night.   Feels as though it's just been lying there all night.   When do you test (mine is a week today)?

Lots of                         

Lil xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lil

My official test day is a week tomorrow but will probably test same day as you - am feeling suprisingly normal today and that is worrying!! work was fine yesterday, kept me busy and the day just flew by.  Although it was the first time I had to do the nursery run this week and had to lift my dd into her seat, am worrying if Ive jeapordised anything but unfortunately it couldnt be helped.  Last night I had really awful af pains, some sharp ones too, made me feel quite sick - only lasted for an hour or so and then nothing - am still frantically feeling my boobs for any soreness but nothing - although they have become rather large and very veiny but I am putting this down to the cyclogest!!  Am just praying I get to the weekend without af showing up - will feel slightly more positive as long as she stays away!!

How you doing?

How is everyone else?

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Cath, know exactly how you feel.  I've noticed myself lifting and doing things without thinking over the last couple of days too.  I'm also desparately looking for 'symptoms', but most of mine (bloated tum, big boobs, bit sicky) would have been here the week before my AF anyway, so trying not to read anything into them.  I haven't had any meds this time, so anything I have is completely unrelated to drugs.  My test day is next Tues (17 days after my surge), so 6 days to go yet.  Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I hate this waiting.

Lil x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lil

If you've not had any drugs then your symptoms are really positive ones!! I can probably relate all of mine to the drugs and cyclogest pessaries I am taking.  Felt really positive last night but this morning - not so - this 2ww really is a  rollercoaster - am still having quite bad af pains but wishing her to stay away!!


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

an update from me
Ladies,

I come with a heavy heart to update you. I have just been discharged from the hospital.

On Sunday, I miscarried one of the babies & the other one I discovered was growing in my right tube,( had an emergency operation on Monday) they have had to remove the tube cos it was severly damaged. ( I am told that 2 more days & the tube will have ruptured).

I am in physical pain, but am in a thankful spirit, that am alive.

Thanks to all of u, for your support throughout my treatment. I am trying to rest & just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

quiet storm - oh my gosh you poor love, I am so sorry.  Mother nature can be a cruel *****!!

Please take it easy and if dont forget about the support here for you.

Cath x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Quiet storm I'm so sorry take care of yourself  xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Quiet Storm, I'm so sorry (but so relieved to hear you're OK). Take care of yourself and take each day as it comes. Will keep you in my .       

Cath, yep rollercoaster certain best describes how things really are with me too.        

Lil xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Lil - how you feeling today?  Ive got no symptoms today whatsoever! last night I was in so much pain with af pains in my back had to ask my dh for a massage! Woke up today and they are gone.  Am also now on knicker watch.  Each time I did my last treatments I bled before test day, around day 10 (apart from when I had my BFP) so am just wanting to get past day 10 and then I may relax a little!!    

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Cath

I'm feeling really crap today (the worst day by far so far).  I'm on knicker watch too, started spotting this morning, just like I usually do 4-5 before AF, and I've got all my usual AF symptoms too.  Getting ready for the big 'let down'.  AF feels like it's right round the corner.

Lil x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Lil - please dont get disheartened - a week after I had my BFP (with Ruby) I started bleeding, thought it was all over was gutted but she was fine, apparently lots of women bleed when they are pregnant and besides if its spotting it could be implantation.  I continued to bleed right through pregnancy so dont lose heart - the only way you will know for sure is by doing the test.  Sending you a   and dont start stressing just yet.

Ive still not had any symptoms today so just waiting til the dreaded test.

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Cath

Thanks for the reassurance, but had a really bad night with cramps and spotting heavier today  .  I'll probably test over the weekend, which I know is early, but after such a good start I'm now going   .  Just want the bad news out of the way as soon as poss.

Have you any symptoms today?  

Lil


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lil - I think it may be too early to test this weekend? Im no expert though so do what you feel is right but as I mentioned, lots of women bleed and go on to get a BFP.  What you up to today?

Ive not got any symptoms today, feel suprisingly 'well' although dreamt I had af last night, she turned up with a vengenance took me a while to realise this morning it was a dream - am dreading taking my test!

Cath x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Cat & Lil- I am watching out for your good news.

Thanks for your messages, I am enjoying relaxing & being pampered


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Quiet storm - good to hear you are ok.


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Quiet Storm,  I'm sorry to hear about your let down.  Keep your head up and i'll be praying for you.  I've been there and it's not a good feeling.  

What i'm confused about though is if the embie is placed into your uterus how does it then end up in your tube?  I hope i don't sound like an   by asking that but i'm confused.  

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Lil,
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  
I had a single FET on Monday 31.03, just having to wait too...
Hope everything is well  
Lea xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Lea - welcome to the 2ww madness how are you feeling.

Lil - Hey hunny, how are you doing?


Hi Latlasan - that is a very good point you raised, I thought the same thing?

Quiet storm - hope you are ok and getting stronger, my thoughts are with you.

Im ok myself today, no pains or anything, in fact feel very 'well' the only sign I have is that my boobs must have gone up by about 2 sizes (when youre an 'A' cup, thats a big deal!!)

Cath x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tiger, sorry to report that I gave in to temptation and tested this morning - BFN.  Been in turmoil since spotting started and just want to know one way or the other (same as everyone else, I know).  I need to start getting my head round the disappointment before work on Mon or I just won't cope (I can't have any breakdowns there as no one know about our treatment - friends, family or work colleagues).  Still just spotting but abdo cramps have been quite bad.  Think we'll need a proper holiday before consider another cycle.    How are you today?  You're big boobs sound promising.   

Lea Lea, thanks for the  .  Hope your coping with the 2WW.   

Quiet Storm, glad to see your indulging in some precious 'me' time.    

Lil x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Lil - I am sorry hunny, but please re-test again in a few days time you may get a different outcome.  I know how you feel it is so hard keeping it together around work/friends/family.  Im exactly the same only a few people know but they dont understand so its really difficult.  I am going to test Monday (before work) cant face another week at work without knowing.

A holiday sounds a good idea, thats what my dh and I are going to do if this is a negative as we know we will not continue with any further treatment, already spent over £20k and too much negative energy on it all so we'll just have to wait and see.

Ill be thinking of you x


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Lil, Cath's advice sounds really good, please try another test on the date you were meant to be testing.  

Cath, hope all goes well with your test.   

Lea xx


----------

